#  Getting Started  > Intros and Who's Who >  Hello there Beans~

## Wiley_Riley

*Hey Beans~

I'm Riley, your Pansexual-Demisexual Genderfluid Parental unit! (For those of you who need a parent, HI)
I myself am not a parent but I will adopt anyone in need, beans~

*

----------


## Enigma

Welcome Wiley_Riley to RPA, hope you have fun here.

----------


## Wiley_Riley

Thanks  ::):  I hope so too n-n

----------


## Hannelorian

Welcome! Look around, have fun!

----------


## Wiley_Riley

*looks around* o3o

----------


## Azazeal849

Welcome, Riley! While youre looking, please have a quick read of our site rules - and now thats out the way, here are some more interesting links to help you find your way around.  ::): 

Downtown where you can get to know our members through random conversations and silly posting games

Entertainment section for discussing your favourite hobbies and interests

Here to browse or post group RP requests

Here to browse or post 1x1 RP requests

Dont be shy about PM-ing one of the moderators (green or blue names) if you have a question or need some help finding writing partners.

And finally, if you like it here, please consider giving RPA your vote on the roleplay site rankings (you can vote every day!)

----------


## Wiley_Riley

Oki dokily~ 
*flops down for now* boy are my legs tired from all that travellin

----------


## Tessa1436

Im interested in roleplaying you seem nice. Can you tell me what you like to roleplay

----------


## Wiley_Riley

> Im interested in roleplaying you seem nice. Can you tell me what you like to roleplay


sentcha a dm

----------


## InfraredHero

Hello and welcome to RPA, Riley!

----------


## Wiley_Riley

:3 Good morning

----------


## Tessa1436

thanks i didnt see it until now  ::):

----------


## neuroticcryptid

Parental unit, how sweet! I go by Itzi online and I’m a non-binary cryptid, it’s nice to meet you Riley!

----------


## Wiley_Riley

> Parental unit, how sweet! I go by Itzi online and I’m a non-binary cryptid, it’s nice to meet you Riley!


henlo my cryptid bean child

tbh yeah haha I don't have full support from my fam so I try to be as supportive of other beans too plus in my 30s so anyone younger than me is my child |D (even like a month younger haha) if they wanna be  ::):

----------

